# Saltwater equipment back to freshwater equipment?



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys, thought I shoudl ask!
I bought some canister filters few days ago, didn't know they were used for saltwater until I saw some salt and calcium dried on the inside of the canister! Anyways, after I asked, I found out it wuz used for salt water for awhile, the question is, I cleaned everything with hot water, scrubbed and rinsed! But is it safe for freshwater? Or is there other things i need to do before I can start using?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Should be safe for freshwater. If you cleaned everything really well you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks snow, but I'm worrying for the foam pads!
And wutever that's left inside the pump, i doubt i got everythig... so I'm kind of stressing on that!
Not sure if i should use em or not, or what else can I do?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't worry about the pump parts, if you've cleaned it well, and you're not putting it in a 2 gallon tank, the dilution will take care of it. I would throw all the media out and start new though. But I do that with most filters that I buy used anyway. A little salt is not going to hurt anything unless you have fishes which are extremely sensitive to salt, which, outside of catfish, are limited, and you'd have to have quite a bit for it to matter anyway.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Gary!
I'll definitely give it another clean before i use it, as I do have loaches that runs around in the tank!
And i'll order some new media on ebay as well!

Did you know that ordering 4 media foam pads on ebay is almost the same as order 12? LOL!


----------

